# Haunting image



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Take a look at this picture. It was shot randomly just to finish off a roll of film containing more desired pictures of some vandalism damage at a cemetery. Do you notice anything odd about it?









Well, the pic was just going to be discarded, but someone did notice something odd about it just in the nick of time, and the pic was enlarged to settle the argument which then erupted over just what it showed. 
The argument was quickly settled, not that it put anyone at ease...


----------



## IloveCichlids (Jul 11, 2005)

That is wild!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

wow, thats a cool pic! I have taken pictures before and seen orbs and stuff but never an actual being.


----------



## DUSTIN323 (Sep 21, 2005)

That is freaky


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

isn't that just a guy with a sheet over the top and eyes cut out and white boots?


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

man thats cool. Could be a hoax though


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Ya could be a hoax, digitally added or could be real


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

> isn't that just a guy with a sheet over the top and eyes cut out and white boots?


Why should there be such a man like that in a cemetary?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

For people to take pictures of? hehe.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Aww poor girl's lost.


----------



## flynngriff (Jan 19, 2005)

Max, he'd be pretending to be a ghost to scare people.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

to me it the image gives the illusion that the figure is airborn not in the cemetary unless the person taking the picture was so tall that he looked down at the fence, the fence was just really short, or the cemetary has a hill which the figure could be on.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

flynngriff said:


> Max, he'd be pretending to be a ghost to scare people.


Either that, or TOS lives in Alabama. :?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, Har-dee-har-harr!

As it happens, I _do_ live in Alabama.


----------



## Lara (Sep 4, 2005)

Cool, my first thought was that it must have been a weird take on a headstone, then I remembered back to my younger youth when I had a particular fascination with cemetary related phenomena. Perhaps I knew more than I grew up to believe! OOHHHohhhhh :shock:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Either that, or TOS lives in Alabama. :?


I don't get it. What do you mean?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

that is a really creepy photo. you didnt say who took it. was it you?


----------



## lwstinkinsweet (Aug 2, 2005)

okay the really scary thing about that pic is it looks like my boss's daughter. we have a picture of her up in the daycare that is in black and white and it looks very similar to that pic. scary. i know lots of ghost stories though. and they all scare me. i know two little kids that know/talk to ghosts. freaks me right out. i dont walk in the dark when i am alone and i get home late. i run inside. i am a big baby


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wooo... that sounds like fun  what part of MI do you live? Are there any scary facts around here?


----------



## CVV1 (Oct 7, 2005)

the first time i looked at that i saw a big hairy image but now i see the girl this is creepy


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I can't see the photo...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I'm the first person to believe we are naive to think we are alone, but that picture could be anything. Photography to prove other "life" is iffy at best, especially with todays technology. Very cool pic though.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

IM SCARED


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

IM SCARED  joke lol EDIT- oops, i accidentally hit the send message tab thing, sorry guys


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

It's a statue.


----------



## Mobydock (Sep 6, 2005)

Mobydock said:


> Either that, or TOS lives in Alabama.





Lydia said:


> I don't get it. What do you mean?


The southern U.S. and Alabama especially, has been stereotyped as being racist. The KKK is a white supremacy group that dresses in white robes, with a hood, with holes cut in it to see out of.

If you've ever noticed in the song 'Sweet Home Alabama' by Lynyrd Skynyrd, in the second verse, he makes reference to Neil Young. It's his refute to Neil Young's song 'Southern Man'. Just a little peice of trivia, because I'm listening to it right now.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

wow thats wiered there used to be ghosts in my house but i dug up this guys bowling ball in the dried up swamp in my yard and it stopped wiered.....


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2005)

off topic, but solar-ton...you're supporting PETA. so you're supporting no fish in tanks? a little strange for someone who keeps fish as a hobby...


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

yeah i gotta fix that i put it on there for the betta and goldfish info ill take it off...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2005)

Baby_Baby said:


> ok. thats it. now I'm afraid of wells and scary kids in gravetrds.
> BUT now i realize why that girl looks so farmiliar. she looks like the girl on the salt container with the rain coat


LOL...nice baby_baby!


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

LOL that's hillarious.


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

sounds like a total freakin hoax now

hew baby maybe shes under your bed AH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA...ha ..........ha ha oh forget it im out of breath....ha.....HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA okay im done...HA


----------



## solar-ton (Aug 15, 2005)

well all she needs is the salt and the umbrella LOL


----------

